# Looking for online gamers!!!!



## SoulsFury (Jun 7, 2002)

I need players for a weeknight game from around 11-3 EST!!! Anyone interested email me at ncs966@aol.com. For more information go to the webpage in my sig.

SoulsFury


----------

